# Tayda predrilled enclosures



## mastermachetier (Feb 9, 2021)

Hello all,

I am looking to see if any of the pre drilled enclosures would fit a Ton Vendor MKII or a twin face


----------



## Barry (Feb 9, 2021)

3 knob type I will fit the Twin Face, they don't currently have a 2 knob, you'd have to use the custom drilling service for the Tone Vendor


----------



## spi (Feb 10, 2021)

Keep in mind the twin face is a 2 knob + 1 switch, and the 3 knob will have holes drilled for pots, not switches.   Which just means the hole where the switch is will be a bit wider than it needs to be.  It should still work though--you may or may not need to find a larger washer for the switch if it's not covering the hole.


----------



## mastermachetier (Feb 10, 2021)

spi said:


> Keep in mind the twin face is a 2 knob + 1 switch, and the 3 knob will have holes drilled for pots, not switches.   Which just means the hole where the switch is will be a bit wider than it needs to be.  It should still work though--you may or may not need to find a larger washer for the switch if it's not covering the hole.


Any ones you think would fit a Terrarium


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Feb 10, 2021)

mastermachetier said:


> Any ones you think would fit a Terrarium


nope, you would have to get it custom drilled (I can give you the drill coordinates if you'd like)


----------



## mastermachetier (Feb 10, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> nope, you would have to get it custom drilled (I can give you the drill coordinates if you'd like)



That would be awesome. Any where you typically get these drilled ?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Feb 10, 2021)

mastermachetier said:


> That would be awesome. Any where you typically get these drilled ?



Tayda Custom Drill Service. Turned out great for me.
Please note those measurements are for a powder coated enclosure and already include the added 0.2mm they ask for this.


*SIDE*​*SIZE*​*X pos*​*Y pos*​B9.7-15.25.75B11.70-4.4B9.715.25.75A7.2-20.3238.1A7.2038.1A7.220.3238.1A7.2-20.3212.7A7.2012.7A7.220.3212.7A6.55-21-12.7A6.55-7-12.7A6.557-12.7A6.5521-12.7A4.6 (LED, you might want to adjust depending on what you're using)-15.24-27.3A12.2-15.24-45A4.6 (LED, you might want to adjust depending on what you're using)15.24-27.3A12.215.24-45


----------



## mastermachetier (Feb 10, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Tayda Custom Drill Service. Turned out great for me.
> Please note those measurements are for a powder coated enclosure and already include the added 0.2mm they ask for this.
> 
> 
> *SIDE*​*SIZE*​*X pos*​*Y pos*​B9.7-15.25.75B11.70-4.4B9.715.25.75A7.2-20.3238.1A7.2038.1A7.220.3238.1A7.2-20.3212.7A7.2012.7A7.220.3212.7A6.55-21-12.7A6.55-7-12.7A6.557-12.7A6.5521-12.7A4.6 (LED, you might want to adjust depending on what you're using)-15.24-27.3A12.2-15.24-45A4.6 (LED, you might want to adjust depending on what you're using)15.24-27.3A12.215.24-45


your builds look awesome thanks!  also picked up two of these seed boards so i'lll see how these go. i have a back log of 10 pedals to build lol trying to aquire all the parts now


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Feb 10, 2021)

mastermachetier said:


> your builds look awesome thanks!  also picked up two of these seed boards so i'lll see how these go. i have a back log of 10 pedals to build lol trying to aquire all the parts now


Also note that there's no hole for the micro usb on the seed, I did it at home and filed it (not that well, for that DIY look  ), but you could have it done by them.


----------



## mastermachetier (Feb 10, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Also note that there's no hole for the micro usb on the seed, I did it at home and filed it (not that well, for that DIY look  ), but you could have it done by them.


Hey quick question where did you get l78l054 chips


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Feb 10, 2021)

mastermachetier said:


> Hey quick question where did you get l78l054 chips











						L78L05ACZ L78L05 78L05 +5 VOLTS 100mA Voltage Regulator IC
					

SGS THOMSON - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## jhergonz (Feb 15, 2021)

hi, I'am also planning 


SYLV9ST9R said:


> Tayda Custom Drill Service. Turned out great for me.
> Please note those measurements are for a powder coated enclosure and already include the added 0.2mm they ask for this.
> 
> 
> *SIDE*​*SIZE*​*X pos*​*Y pos*​B9.7-15.25.75B11.70-4.4B9.715.25.75A7.2-20.3238.1A7.2038.1A7.220.3238.1A7.2-20.3212.7A7.2012.7A7.220.3212.7A6.55-21-12.7A6.55-7-12.7A6.557-12.7A6.5521-12.7A4.6 (LED, you might want to adjust depending on what you're using)-15.24-27.3A12.2-15.24-45A4.6 (LED, you might want to adjust depending on what you're using)15.24-27.3A12.215.24-45





SYLV9ST9R said:


> Tayda Custom Drill Service. Turned out great for me.
> Please note those measurements are for a powder coated enclosure and already include the added 0.2mm they ask for this.
> 
> 
> *SIDE*​*SIZE*​*X pos*​*Y pos*​B9.7-15.25.75B11.70-4.4B9.715.25.75A7.2-20.3238.1A7.2038.1A7.220.3238.1A7.2-20.3212.7A7.2012.7A7.220.3212.7A6.55-21-12.7A6.55-7-12.7A6.557-12.7A6.5521-12.7A4.6 (LED, you might want to adjust depending on what you're using)-15.24-27.3A12.2-15.24-45A4.6 (LED, you might want to adjust depending on what you're using)15.24-27.3A12.215.24-45


hi, i want to try Tayda's custom drilling.

would you mind if you tell me what is Tayda 125b's height and length measurement? I didn't had a chance ordering uncoated enclosure from them, that is why I don't have a chance measuring the exact measurement without the coat.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Feb 15, 2021)

jhergonz said:


> hi, I'am also planning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The added 0.2 mm is only for the hole size, as the powder coat adds 2mm of paint (as stated here).
For a bare enclosure you just subtract 0.2 mm to the measurements in the "size" column.  The X and Y coordinates would be the same.


----------



## jhergonz (Feb 15, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> The added 0.2 mm is only for the hole size, as the powder coat adds 2mm of paint (as stated here).
> For a bare enclosure you just subtract 0.2 mm to the measurements in the "size" column.  The X and Y coordinates would be the same.


what i'am curious about is the dimension (length and height) of the sides.

do you have measurements?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Feb 15, 2021)

jhergonz said:


> what i'am curious about is the dimension (length and height) of the sides.
> 
> do you have measurements?


Datasheet


----------



## jhergonz (Feb 15, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Datasheet


ow s#!+! how could i forgot the datasheet. Thank you. 😁


----------



## ryan z (Mar 21, 2021)

Does anyone know if the Tayda 3 knob type 1 enclosure would fit the Woodpecker tremolo layout?  I realize that I would need to drill the LED hole bigger for the switch, and relocate & drill the LED.


----------



## slacjs (Mar 23, 2021)

Here's the layout for the predrilled enclosure.


			https://www.taydaelectronics.com/datasheets/files/125B-DrillTemplate_3Knob-2.pdf
		


Here's the layout for the woodpecker.
https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/Woodpecker.pdf
Your plan looks like it would work but to be sure you could print out the woodpecker to size and measure the distances between the holes and see if they match with the tayda ones.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Mar 23, 2021)

@SYLV9ST9R just a note, it was incredibly nice of you to share all this info. Thanks sir.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Mar 23, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> @SYLV9ST9R just a note, it was incredibly nice of you to share all this info. Thanks sir.


You’re welcome Dan! Always happy to contribute what I can.


----------



## daeg (Oct 10, 2021)

Does anyone have the predrill values for a Terrarium? Will Tayda do the side hole for the Micro-USB plug?


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 10, 2021)

I can send you my coordinates when I’m home tonight. I don’t have the location for the usb, but they can drill on all 5 sides.


----------



## daeg (Oct 10, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> I can send you my coordinates when I’m home tonight. I don’t have the location for the usb, but they can drill on all 5 sides.


That would be great.

Maybe @PedalPCB can provide the right coordinate and hole-size for the Micro-USB plug.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 10, 2021)

daeg said:


> Does anyone have the predrill values for a Terrarium? Will Tayda do the side hole for the Micro-USB plug?






The hole sizes are adjusted for powder coat, and you need to adjust the LED holes to taste, depending on what you're using.
Hole for DC jack is for a slimline jack.
Only the USB hole is missing


----------



## dpsnacks (Oct 10, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> the table


The last four rows are for the footswitches and the corresponding LEDs, right? I gotta steal this for the Parentheses Mini, combined with the other 5-knob templates from the super mega master list so kindly made by @finebyfine


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 10, 2021)

dpsnacks said:


> The last four rows are for the footswitches and the corresponding LEDs, right?


Yes.
That's what I did here


----------



## finebyfine (Oct 11, 2021)

I've been meaning to email Hugo to suggest that the templates we make on drill.taydakits.com that are permanently saved are able to be publicly shared. Would make this a lot easier, imho

Edit: just sent this to Hugo. If anyone wants to echo these sentiments (without blowing up his inbox) I imagine the better



> Hello Hugo,
> 
> Hope you are doing well! I wanted to write you with a suggestion for the
> Tayda Box Tool that just going off of discussion on the PedalPCB forum I
> ...


----------



## daeg (Oct 13, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> View attachment 16881
> The hole sizes are adjusted for powder coat, and you need to adjust the LED holes to taste, depending on what you're using.
> Hole for DC jack is for a slimline jack.
> Only the USB hole is missing


Awesome. Creating the template now. I wouldn't have been able to get started without your help.

For the LEDs, I use the plastic 5mm bezels. On bare aluminum enclosures, a 1/4" drill bit creates a hole where I have to work hard to get the bezel in, but it stays snug without any glue. What size hole would you recommend to compensate for the powder coat?


----------



## daeg (Oct 13, 2021)

daeg said:


> Awesome. Creating the template now. I wouldn't have been able to get started without your help.
> 
> For the LEDs, I use the plastic 5mm bezels. On bare aluminum enclosures, a 1/4" drill bit creates a hole where I have to work hard to get the bezel in, but it stays snug without any glue. What size hole would you recommend to compensate for the powder coat?


Oh... Probably the same size you used for the toggle switches: 6.55mm.
🤦


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 13, 2021)

daeg said:


> Awesome. Creating the template now. I wouldn't have been able to get started without your help.
> 
> For the LEDs, I use the plastic 5mm bezels. On bare aluminum enclosures, a 1/4" drill bit creates a hole where I have to work hard to get the bezel in, but it stays snug without any glue. What size hole would you recommend to compensate for the powder coat?


Are you talking about those? 
If yes, you should be good with 6.55. I tend to go a tad smaller (maybe 6.35 with the powder coat), and if needed I file little by little to ensure a good pressure fit (and sometimes file too much and have to use hot glue... ), but I think that's because I did the hole too large before and didn't want to do the same again... But I'll try with the 6.35(6.55 with the powder coat) next time.


----------



## daeg (Oct 13, 2021)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Are you talking about those?
> If yes, you should be good with 6.55. I tend to go a tad smaller (maybe 6.35 with the powder coat), and if needed I file little by little to ensure a good pressure fit (and sometimes file too much and have to use hot glue... ), but I think that's because I did the hole too large before and didn't want to do the same again... But I'll try with the 6.35(6.55 with the powder coat) next time.



Yeah that's right. Everything is ready to go except the USB hole.


----------



## Robert (Oct 13, 2021)

daeg said:


> What size hole would you recommend to compensate for the powder coat?


Maybe it defeats the point of a pre-drilled enclosure, but I always use the same size hole regardless of powdercoat then hit it with the proper size drill bit if needed.  The hard part (alignment) is already done.


----------



## finebyfine (Oct 17, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> I've been meaning to email Hugo to suggest that the templates we make on drill.taydakits.com that are permanently saved are able to be publicly shared. Would make this a lot easier, imho
> 
> Edit: just sent this to Hugo. If anyone wants to echo these sentiments (without blowing up his inbox) I imagine the better



Update:


----------



## almondcity (Oct 17, 2021)

I love Tayda


----------

